# Max Payne



## Grentz (Jan 10, 2007)

What did you guys think of this?

I really enjoyed the cinematography and shots, the overall feel and look was just amazing. So many images I just wanted to take a picture of they were so cool looking :lol:

It got torn apart by critics mostly, but I actually really liked the movie. The slow motion stuff was awesome as well, just wish there was more of it.


----------

